# Maybelline Full n' Soft or L'oreal Voluminous



## xphoxbex (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I've heard raves about both of these mascaras.  I was using plush lash and zoom lash, but they weren't that great.  I have yet to find a hg mascara, so I'm going to stick with some drug store ones while I go hunt for my hg one.  I've heard good and bad things about both of these but which one is the better one?  

TIA.


----------



## ..kels* (Aug 27, 2008)

it depends what sort of look you're going for. if you're looking for soft, natural lashes - full n soft. something more dramatic & defined - voluminous. i find that voluminous clumps more than full n soft, so it does need to be combed out between coats.


----------



## Myosotis (Aug 27, 2008)

Voluminous is my hg! You can create a really dramatic look with it, very much like Zoom Lash. I always get compliments on my lashes when I use it. 
I haven't tried Full'n'Soft.


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2008)

My fav drugstore mascara is Max Factor 2000 Calorie. I used Voluminous before but switched to Max Factor, and I like it a lot more.


----------



## ginger9 (Aug 27, 2008)

Agree with Kels
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Also do you have problems with smudging? I did big time (guaranteed, by the end of evening I'd be wearing my diorshow underneath my eyes) and I found Full and Soft to the be best for least amount of smudging. Never tried Voluminous. Also heard great things about MF 2000 Calorie. I'd like to try it but MF isn't available in Canada


----------



## anshu7 (Aug 27, 2008)

havent tried full and soft but tried voluminous and max factor 2000 calorie and they r gud


----------



## xphoxbex (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Agree with Kels
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also do you have problems with smudging? I did big time (guaranteed, by the end of evening I'd be wearing my diorshow underneath my eyes) and I found Full and Soft to the be best for least amount of smudging. Never tried Voluminous. Also heard great things about MF 2000 Calorie. I'd like to try it but MF isn't available in Canada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES I have a huge problem with smudging. I actually liked how zoom lash made my lashes look fuller, but I hated how it clumped and made me look like a racoon.  Plush didn't make a difference for me.  Looks like I am going to have to try voluminous.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Aug 27, 2008)

VOLUMINOUS!!! it is my favorite. with one coat i have GREAT day or nigth lashes but if i want to add drame i just throw on one more coat! i have about 6 tubes of mascara but always grab my loreal as opposed to mymore expensive ones. 

i ahve been using loreal voluminous for about 7 years! since i started wearing makeup!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh most of my new and old hg's are mentioned here! Ok well, I love all these mascaras (in their waterproof versions though, my lashes ONLY hold with waterproof) and here are my 2 cents.

L'Oreal Voluminous: Agree with Kels, for thicker and more dramatic lashes, this one's probably the way to go, but an eyelash comb pretty much necessary or else you'll get some clumps. Also, it's one of the darkest 'black' drugstore mascaras I've used. 

Maybelline Full n Soft: Still agree with Kels, it's not as dramatic as Voluminous off the bat, but I love the fact that it's buildable, so to me it's pretty versatile. One or two coats for a soft, defined look or more for thicker longer lashes. I find this lengthens the lashes better than voluminous, too.

As for Max Factor 2000 Calorie, it's my current HG along with Max Factor Volume Couture. For me, 2000 Calorie is like Voluminous but perfected. A better brush, just as much thickness as well as definition, and it's pretty dark too. It flakes less than Voluminous and Full n Soft.

All of these are great mascaras! Choose based on the look your after. Personally, I think they're all worth owning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit to add: Hm, my Full n Soft tube is all dried up *tear* but I can do comparison photos of Voluminous, 2000 Calorie and Volume Couture if you like. Let me know


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Myosotis* 

 
_Voluminous is my hg! You can create a really dramatic look with it, very much like Zoom Lash. I always get compliments on my lashes when I use it. 
I haven't tried Full'n'Soft._

 
esp if you use it with mac prep and prime lash!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Aug 27, 2008)

okay, I was in a bit of a hurry (sharing a bathroom with 4 people sucks big time) so they're not the best, but you can still see the subtle differences, imo:
L'Oreal Voluminous (waterproof)




^You can tell it creates a thicker lash by looking at the lash roots, but some minor clumping problems occurred. 

Max Factor Volume Couture (waterproof)




^a longer, more defined lash

Max Factor 2000 Calorie (waterproof)




^to me it's the best of both worlds. Longer, thicker, more defined with less clumps

Each picture has two coats of mascara, without the use of a lash comb. HTH!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 28, 2008)

Between FnS and Voluminous, I prefer Voluminous.
I like them both, but really thick lashes are my fave, and Voluminous does a better job than FnS in that department.
I don't have a problem with either of them smudging.
Voluminous was my HG until I found CG Lash Blast.


----------



## xphoxbex (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_okay, I was in a bit of a hurry (sharing a bathroom with 4 people sucks big time) so they're not the best, but you can still see the subtle differences, imo:
L'Oreal Voluminous (waterproof)




^You can tell it creates a thicker lash by looking at the lash roots, but some minor clumping problems occurred. 

Max Factor Volume Couture (waterproof)




^a longer, more defined lash

Max Factor 2000 Calorie (waterproof)




^to me it's the best of both worlds. Longer, thicker, more defined with less clumps

Each picture has two coats of mascara, without the use of a lash comb. HTH!_

 
Thankyou so much for taking time to show me pictures!! Your lashes are beautiful!


----------

